# Any tank setups in TV nooks?



## lamster (Mar 21, 2008)

First off, I'm new to the forums (and the cichlid hobby) and love the wealth of info available here.

I'm currently reading up on and gathering up parts to set up a new Mbuna tank in an unused TV nook. After searching the internet and these forums, I couldn't find a similar setup. Most people either have standalone units or full in-wall setups. This kinda surprised me because with the boom of large flat-panel TV's, there must be a lot of people that have outgrown their 40" TV nooks. And what better to replaced the TV in that location than a beautiful aquarium. I mean, the nooks are usually very sturdy, has electrical power outlets, has cabinets underneath, and is generally located in a central family room.

Anyways, I'm basically trying to get ideas on how I can nicely trim up a custom-sized tank set perfectly in a TV nook. If anyone here has a similar setup, ideas, or any feedback, please feel free to post up. I plan to use this thread as a build journal of sorts and will update it as I go.

Now on with the pics:

Here's a pic what I have to work with. The crt TV was replaced wall-hung 52" LCD leaving an unsightly void.



















I had a custom tank made to fit perfectly where the TV used to be. The size is basically the standard 75gal. (48x18x20) that was shortened by 4 inches. So the current size is 44x18x20, or roughly 70 gallons. I plan on putting doors on the cabinet below, fabricating a canopy above, and trim it all up for a built-in look.










Well, that's where I'm at now. I'm still in the process of learning and accumulating more aquarium stuff and I have basic plan for this project. If you have any ideas, especially with pictures please post and help a newbie out.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

thats such an awesome idea! Its going to look perfect there, good job. def post pics when its done.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

Id paint the tank trim black.....looks great.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice. I like the idea as well. Almost will look built into the wall when your done.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Cool! :dancing:


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

It may just be me or it may be the angle of the pictures, but I think that tank should sit up higher. Otherwise, that nook is perfect :thumb: Send us pictures as you progress!

--Tommy


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

great idea..looks good!


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

If I HAD a TV nook, I'd probably use it as a stand 

I did, however, saw off my old entertainment center so just the bottom cabinets were left. It is my currnent 75 gl. stand. :thumb:


----------



## lamster (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the input and compliments.

Here's a quick update on the progress of the tank. I'm almost done trimming up the tank. I've still got to putty up the nail holes, caulk the seams, and primer/paint. I made it so that the top lid comes off for maintenance.









I've also been collecting some Texas holely rock for the aquarium. I can't believe how abundant these rocks are around here. The best part is that it's FREE! Here's my collection so far. I think I have enough.









I've also picked up a couple bags of white 3M Colorquartz for the substrate.:









Can't wait to get it all done so that I can start cycling the water and getting some :fish:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

lamster said:


> Thanks for all the input and compliments.
> 
> Here's a quick update on the progress of the tank. I'm almost done trimming up the tank. I've still got to putty up the nail holes, caulk the seams, and primer/paint. I made it so that the top lid comes off for maintenance.
> 
> ...


where did you get the sand im just wondering cuz i can never find any white sand ty in advance


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

It is coming around nicely.

I do have a concern though and it is with the stand. The problem is can that stand hold the weight of the tank once it is full? It can hold a television fine but when that tank is full of water it will weigh roughly 600lbs I guarantee that television doesn't weigh that much.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

umm i have a huge window ceal-seal -cill (sp?) and i put a 50gal breeder on it, with a homemade bottom(kuz it sticks out 9 inches) it looks great


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

That is going to be an awesome additon to that room. Great choice on rocks and substrate. i wish i lived in TX only to be able to find that rock for free. i could make a small fortune selling it all.


----------



## shovelnose (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow! Thats a great idea. Looks good!

The best I have is a 50 gal in a old sony 25" console tv. Sorry no pics.(lost my camera cord).


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

IrkedCitizen said:


> It is coming around nicely.
> 
> I do have a concern though and it is with the stand. The problem is can that stand hold the weight of the tank once it is full? It can hold a television fine but when that tank is full of water it will weigh roughly 600lbs I guarantee that television doesn't weigh that much.


Guessing from the picture it looks to be about 1" thickness on the cabinet structure. Below that looks like typical wall frame work with 2x4s. Should be enough support to hold a 75g tank. This is of course without knowing what kind of wood that cabinet is made out of.


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

that is gonna look sweet :thumb: good luck & pleaz post pics after its done


----------

